# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ثبت نام دانشگاه به نیت انصراف!

## sara177

سلام. من خیلی جو خانوادم بده میخوام انتخاب رشته کنم یه رشته ای رو برم تا یمدت خونه نباشم اصلا( بحدی شرایط بده که قابل توصیف نیست) اما میخوام واسه کنکور سال بعد بخونم واسه فیزیوتراپی. حالا میخواستم بپرسم بعد از ثبت نام کی میتونم انصراف بدم؟ بهمن ماه همون سال؟ ( کلاس هاشو حاضر میشم)

----------


## Adame khob

سلام به نظرم برید پیام نور نیاز به انصراف هم نیست تازه فک کنم تا بهمن دانشگاه ها مجازی باشه بازم کمکی نمیکنه
بعد از اینکه کنکور دادید میتونید انصراف بدید از پیام نور

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام. من خیلی جو خانوادم بده میخوام انتخاب رشته کنم یه رشته ای رو برم تا یمدت خونه نباشم اصلا( بحدی شرایط بده که قابل توصیف نیست) اما میخوام واسه کنکور سال بعد بخونم واسه فیزیوتراپی. حالا میخواستم بپرسم بعد از ثبت نام کی میتونم انصراف بدم؟ بهمن ماه همون سال؟ ( کلاس هاشو حاضر میشم)


خب شما که میخواید خونه نباشید خبر دارید که آموزش دانشگاه ها مجازیه و ترم آینده هم همچنان مجازیه و آموزش ها اینترنتی؟
شما ثبت نام هم بکنید باید خونه بشینید فرقی نمیکنه
شما بخواید بهمن همون سالی که ثبت نام کردید انصراف بدید اگه دانشگاه آزاد و غیر روزانه باشه که هیچ اما اگه روزانه باشه از انتخاب رشته روزانه سال بعد محرومید مگر اینکه ترم اول انصراف بدید و در خواست رفع محرومیت به سازمان سنجش بدید و دلیل بیارید که مثلا اشتباهی انتخاب رشته کردم و یا هر دلیل موجهی که اجازه بده سال بعد رشته روزانه رو انتخاب کنید
به نظرم این دردسر رو به خودتون ندید
چون اگه ثبت نام کنید برای روزانه ی یه شهر دیگه خب ثبت نامش غیر حضوریه و چون دختر هستید گول زدن خانواده تقریبا غیر ممکنه که بگید حضوریه و میرم دانشگاه برام خوابگاه بگیرید و غیره
پس سعی کنید کنار بیاید تنها راهتونه

----------


## melodii

اگر چه در ایام کرونا ، پیشنهاد جالبی نیست ، اما میتونید خوابگاه یا پانسیون برید که سالن مطالعه هم داشته باشه یا اینکه کلا کتابخونه ثبت نام کنید

----------


## Fatemehiyy

بنظرم کار عقلانی نیست....
تو همه خانواده ها مشکلاتی هست ،باید سازش رو یاد بگیریم نه فرار :Yahoo (1): 
ولی باز هم صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند :Yahoo (100):

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> بنظرم کار عقلانی نیست....
> تو همه خانواده ها مشکلاتی هست ،باید سازش رو یاد بگیریم نه فرار
> ولی باز هم صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند


این نصیحت های آبدوغ خیاری چیه آخه؟

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> این نصیحت های آبدوغ خیاری چیه آخه؟


نصیحت نبود،طبق تجربه ام میگم...

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> نصیحت نبود،طبق تجربه ام میگم...


اتفاقا همه ناصحان همینو میگن

----------


## Biomedical Eng

رشته غیرروزانه انتخاب کن ترجیحا پیام نور شهرتون. روزانه قبول بشی محروم میکنن و لغو محرومیت هم سخته. 
غیرروزانه باشی هرموقع خواستی انصراف میدی. انصراف قبل از بهمن ماه و ... مال روزانه هایی هست که دو سال قبل وارد دانشگاه شدن.

----------


## .Delaram

میشه بپرسم با توجه به این که دانشگاه ها مجازیه و خوابگاه ها بستن و نمیشه از خونه دور شد 
ثبت نام آزاد چه مزیتی براتون داره؟

----------

